
Show HN: Using Google Face API to “Trumpify” Your Selfies in Realtime - folli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.trumpifier
======
flocial
It makes me sad to see this on hn. I would appreciate a technical write up on
the implementation of this app but as snackai said, based on the screenshots
it doesn't seem impressive technologically.

------
snackai
Quality rather bad. Also, what are you using an API for? Ever heard of Viola
Jones? "Programmers" these days...

~~~
folli
Thanks for your feedback. Implementing a Viola Jones algorithm that is capable
to detect tilted faces (and also assess the rotation) from scratch would
rather resemble a PhD thesis than a weekend project for fun.

~~~
ebalit
DLib has a good implementation of face landmark detection, closer to what you
want to do than Viola Jones:

[http://dlib.net/imaging.html#shape_predictor](http://dlib.net/imaging.html#shape_predictor)

~~~
folli
Cool, thanks for the suggestion. The paper this is based on is really
interesting: www.csc.kth.se/~vahidk/papers/KazemiCVPR14.pdf

